# Tips on how to keep more money in your pockets



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 12, 2017)

In this AARP article there are 99 tips from experts on how to keep more money in your pockets, from saving money on energy bills to health savings to freebies . 
http://www.aarp.org/money/budgeting...ys-to-save-money.html?cmp=ARPSVMNEE_MAY14_015


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2017)

I sewed up the holes.:glee:


----------

